# When Do Women Appreciate Attention and Compliments from Men?



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2021)

I have read articles on the internet in which women say that, when men make comments to them about their bodies or other aspects of their appearances, they feel uncomfortable and creeped out, which is understandable, but it does raise the question of when women actually do appreciate compliments from men.

Everyone likes to be complimented, and nearly everyone likes to receive attention from others, so it is only logical that women do, as well, but the question is when they appreciate that.

What does everyone else say about this? When do women appreciate, or even seek out, attention and compliments from men?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 31, 2021)

I have nothing to say about this, other than saying I have nothing to say.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Gin (Mar 31, 2021)

1. if they are attracted to the man
2. if the compliment is organic to the situation and doesn't come across as desperate, delivery and context are important

@DemonDragonJ imagine if someone you weren't at all attracted to eg. an overweight 50 year old man commented on the shapeliness of your legs out of the blue, pretty sure you'd be creeped out

compliments aren't always welcome in all circumstances

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2021)

Gin said:


> 1. if they are attracted to the man
> 2. if the compliment is organic to the situation and doesn't come across as desperate, delivery and context are important
> 
> @DemonDragonJ imagine if someone you weren't at all attracted to eg. an overweight 50 year old man commented on the shapeliness of your legs out of the blue, pretty sure you'd be creeped out
> ...



That makes sense, and is a very good explanation of the situation.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2021)

Kind of odd question.

I don't go out of my way to do it. But if they got their hair done or whatever I'll say it looks great.

Some people may have uh body image issues etc. so yeah. I'm not going to be dissecting them and shit.

If an outfit looks cool or good I will compliment on that. But that's more me just liking fashion things, not really trying to pickup with that shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2021)

When the man is rich

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


> When the man is rich



Why does the idea that women are attracted to men with wealth persist? Why has that idea not been discredited, by now?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why does the idea that women are attracted to men with wealth persist? Why has that idea not been discredited, by now?


It's the truth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2021)

RemChu said:


> It's the truth.



Is there any scientific evidence to support that idea?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there any scientific evidence to support that idea?


Hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there any scientific evidence to support that idea?


You're poor. Figure it out.

Reactions: Funny 10 | Winner 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 1, 2021)

Any of you guys here making millions?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 1, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


> When the man is rich


And hot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 1, 2021)

Others have replied and also, flattery.

As for woman liking wealthy men? Able to provide for the family and be showered with gifts. Survival of the fittest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Apr 1, 2021)

Gin said:


> 1. if they are attracted to the man
> 2. if the compliment is organic to the situation and doesn't come across as desperate, delivery and context are important
> 
> @DemonDragonJ imagine if someone you weren't at all attracted to eg. an overweight 50 year old man commented on the shapeliness of your legs out of the blue, pretty sure you'd be creeped out
> ...


This is is the best answer

As long as it isn't totally random or distateful usually ithey'll take it in kind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why does the idea that women are attracted to men with wealth persist? Why has that idea not been discredited, by now?


I mean, why wouldn't financial security be an attractive prospect? Let's be real.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Others have replied and also, flattery.
> 
> As for woman liking wealthy men? Able to provide for the family and be showered with gifts. Survival of the fittest.



This is the critical difference between men and women. Women love what you can do for them. Men love things and people for their own sakes. Never forget the golden rule of the Bro Code - when things get dicey, the women will disappear, but your hobbies and your brothers have your back. Take good care of your health, mental and physical, and watch for the glitter of daggers in the darkness.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xel (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm not interested in relationships but generally speaking I'm much more comfortable getting complimented for my work or accomplishments rather than appearance, I'd imagine I'm not alone in this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

DDJ you ever had someone make you uncomfortable when they showed you attention? 

If you ever have that experience it teaches you a lot. Just having that experience of those signals and standing in the middle of that awkward crossfire.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> Any of you guys here making millions?


I'm making millions. Of sperm cells. Every day.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 4


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 1, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm making millions. Of sperm cells. Every day.


Sorry, I'm talking about making millions of US dollars.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> This is the critical difference between men and women. Women love what you can do for them. Men love things and people for their own sakes. Never forget the golden rule of the Bro Code - when things get dicey, the women will disappear, but your hobbies and your brothers have your back. Take good care of your health, mental and physical, and watch for the glitter of daggers in the darkness.


So basically, date and marry dudes? Got it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> Sorry, I'm talking about making millions of money.



Hey man, money only has value cause everyone agrees it does~ Literally the fakest thing on the planet. 

My sperm has the value of life! Unbuyable, unsellable, and in high demand~

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm making millions. Of sperm cells. Every day.





Big Brain Biden! said:


> Sorry, I'm talking about making millions of US dollars.





Nep Nep said:


> Hey man, money only has value cause everyone agrees it does~ Literally the fakest thing on the planet.
> 
> My sperm has the value of life! Unbuyable, unsellable, and in high demand~


Two words.

Sperm Bank.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 1, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> Two words.
> 
> Sperm Bank.


Ewww no. I don't wanna meet up with surprise relatives later.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 1, 2021)

Compliments about physical appearance should be kept out of the workplace. It’s just not appropriate.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> Two words.
> 
> Sperm Bank.





Kitsune said:


> Compliments about physical appearance should be kept out of the workplace. It’s just not appropriate.


Naw feel free to mention my ass is juicy at work~

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 1, 2021)

just don't give a compliment and then take it back once the other person makes it clear they aren't checking for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

During the pandemic there was (still is?) this awkward gay guy at the local grocery store who kept hitting on me whenever he'd see me shopping. But his behavior was so weird that I never had the opportunity to handle the advances because he kept zigging when I'd expect a zag.

I felt like I was in an episode of curb your enthusiasm.

First of all I was out of his league so I'm already offended that he would think he could be so forward.

But he was also awkward and strange and not in a cute way.

He wouldn't be so aggressive that I had the opportunity to say anything and shut him down and yet he wasn't so passive that I could just nod and smile and go about my day without making a big deal of it. He behavior was so unusual that I eventually started actively avoiding the area of the store where he was because I didn't know how to get him to stop and I'm a grown adult 

Except for workplace situations, it's almost always _how_ you give people attention.

Some people can make saying hello weird and creepy and then other people can get away with pretty much anything. I once had a stranger yell out their car "nice ass!" at me and it just made me think "Yeah I do have a nice ass, good job me" and it didn't weird me out because even in that tiny passing interaction there were zero weird or creepy or awkward social cues flying around. I've heard women say the same thing even with a situation as potentially creepy as a total stranger saying something complimentary to them in passing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 1, 2021)

Why is this a thread, even?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 1, 2021)

Some personal drama inserted: this is the shit that's partially responsible for men becoming less and less interested in dating recently.

Like. If "Shiela" can get 10000+ views for just _looking_ attractive, why should I, as a man, have to break my back just to get a passing glance once? 

Of course, you, as a man, cant actually say any of this, because that makes you "entitled".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Why is this a thread, even?



DDJ is about to approach a woman.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 1, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> DDJ is about to approach a woman.


Hmf. Good luck.


And I dont mean that in a jaded sense, seriously, good luck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Some personal drama inserted: this is the shit that's partially responsible for men becoming less and less interested in dating recently.
> 
> Like. If "Shiela" can get 10000+ views for just _looking_ attractive, why should I, as a man, have to break my back just to get a passing glance once?
> 
> Of course, you, as a man, cant actually say any of this, because that makes you "entitled".



Tons of women like getting attention but still want to be in control of the dynamic. 

They're threading that needle where they like the attention but only so long as they're in an empowered dynamic with that attention. You want to be able to control and steer the social situation.

They enjoy it up to the point when the power dynamics suddenly shift and the attention becomes an unruly mob.

I think lots of people have that, where they're threading the needle with how they interact with unpredictable human beings. That doesn't make them hypocritical or something.

Like for ex I enjoy teasing people. But! I don't like making people angry. I hate pissed off people. So I have to thread that needle where I'm giving someone shit and teasing them but not enough to piss them off, and sometimes I misread the room. 

That's kind of analogous. Women are teasing an audience, they have fun with it, they're doing it in a noncommittal way, but then sometimes someone somewhere reacts unexpectedly and then it's an "oh shit I fucked up" moment and a guy became fixated on you because you tossed your hair and flirted back with him once and you didn't mean for that to happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 1, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Some personal drama inserted: this is the shit that's partially responsible for men becoming less and less interested in dating recently.
> 
> Like. If "Shiela" can get 10000+ views for just _looking_ attractive, why should I, as a man, have to break my back just to get a passing glance once?
> 
> Of course, you, as a man, cant actually say any of this, because that makes you "entitled".


Did you have this happen to you recently and was her name Shiela? 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Hmf. Good luck.
> 
> 
> And I dont mean that in a jaded sense, seriously, good luck.


I dunno if that doge should be on this post.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 1, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> Did you had this happen to you recently and was her name Shiela?
> 
> 
> I dunno if that doge should be on this post.


No, that was just an example.  

New rule: doges at the end of every statement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Apr 1, 2021)

Kitsune said:


> Compliments about physical appearance should be kept out of the workplace. It’s just not appropriate.


IDK, a lot of people love an office romance. Happy couples meet at work all the time. Obviously you need to be a lot more considerate. But if you're at work and you think someone likes you, there might be no harm in a little flirting.

Especially if neither employee is really senior to the other. Or if you're only going to work at the same place for like a couple of weeks. Since that takes a lot of the pressure off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 1, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> I mean, why wouldn't financial security be an attractive prospect? Let's be real.



I can understand that, but rarely ever does society emphasize men being attracted to women with great wealth.



reiatsuflow said:


> DDJ you ever had someone make you uncomfortable when they showed you attention?
> 
> If you ever have that experience it teaches you a lot. Just having that experience of those signals and standing in the middle of that awkward crossfire.



Thus far, that has not happened, to me, but I likely would feel weird, if it did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2021)

Kitsune said:


> Compliments about physical appearance should be kept out of the workplace. It’s just not appropriate.


"I love what you've done with your hair"
"Are you sexually harassing me?!  I'm calling HR!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Some personal drama inserted: this is the shit that's partially responsible for men becoming less and less interested in dating recently.
> 
> Like. If "Shiela" can get 10000+ views for just _looking_ attractive, why should I, as a man, have to break my back just to get a passing glance once?
> 
> Of course, you, as a man, cant actually say any of this, because that makes you "entitled".


Loving dick instead is the best way to get back at them OuO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

Studies have proven that most men who show frustrations with women are actually gay, trust the science.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 1, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Loving dick instead is the best way to get back at them OuO


It's not even about "getting back at women", though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2021)

Le sigh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Studies have proven that most men who show frustrations with women are actually gay, trust the science.


Fax

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It's not even about "getting back at women", though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 2, 2021)

I think you willfully misinterpreted my post to make a funny.




Do it again and I'll get Swarmy to send some more of those moist bug waifus your way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 2, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have read articles on the internet in which women say that, when men make comments to them about their bodies or other aspects of their appearances, they feel uncomfortable and creeped out, which is understandable, but it does raise the question of when women actually do appreciate compliments from men.
> 
> Everyone likes to be complimented, and nearly everyone likes to receive attention from others, so it is only logical that women do, as well, but the question is when they appreciate that.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? When do women appreciate, or even seek out, attention and compliments from men?


Depends on how attractive the guy is.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2021)

Context, consent, and not coming off like a creep is what matters.

While running errands sometimes I'll get a casual compliment from a dude. "Your hair looks nice" "I like your shirt" just basic shit, it's nice and I don't mind those compliments. Keep in mind I'm gay and am not into men at all. It's just a matter of keeping it casual, not in a professional setting, and not being a creep. If they were blocking an exit, lingered, or they approach it in a sexual way, fuck off. That's creep shit.

Attractiveness isn't the end all be all to just giving compliments. Knowing when it's ok to give a line, reading if they want to be left alone, knowing what to say and how to say it matters more. Attractiveness and chemistry would help more so with flirting, rather than just giving someone a compliment.

Almost everyone else is this thread is toeing the line between misogyny and "this is why men blah blah incel shit". Throw in something about women and attention and how we get it, but forget the root cause or any sort of personal accountability.

I feel icky reading some of the shit in here. Good lord, a lot of these aren't even told in a joking way.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2021)

When they find the guy in question attractive/cool/charming and when the guy in question does pull out the "appropiate" compliment for the woman in question (saying how a woman got nice hair/smooth skin/beautiful eyes or nose is a better shot than saying how she got a nice ass or tits). Plus it depends on the situation at hand.

Of course one must also remember that not all women react exactly in the same way. Some may prefer sensitive guys, some smart guys, some funny guys and so may be attracted to different stuff in a guy.

Personally I think that woman who marry/date rich guys more often are attracted not THAT much to the money but rather to how dependable is the guy. While the woman does not yet know the guy THAT much, learning that he managed to raise so much money might be  a hint of how competent he is and so how much she can rely on him. Of course if the differences in temper, beliefs and needs turn out too be too much then the woman likely will say "bye" sooner than later unless she really loves comfortable life THAT much. Husbands/boyfriends with tons of money might eventually get possesive and start treating the woman like an object unless the woman is just as rich/influential as them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 2, 2021)

You don't always have to compliment a physical trait. Compliment someones positive personality traits or work. And you can compliment both genders, it doesn't have to be sexual.

It's good to compliment people as long as it isn't excessive or forced. It helps build friends and makes people more keen to help you. Receiving a compliment (non-sexual) makes people feel good about themselves and they will want to be around you as a result. Great way of winning allies in the work place, building relationships which will be handy when you need people to work with you on some project or if you want to get promoted etc. 




Natty said:


> Almost everyone else is this thread is toeing the line between misogyny and "this is why men blah blah incel shit". Throw in something about women and attention and how we get it, but forget the root cause or any sort of personal accountability.
> 
> I feel icky reading some of the shit in here. Good lord, a lot of these aren't even told in a joking way.



Totally agree, this thread quickly went wierd. It's a bit alarming after that café incel thread too. Lot of pent up frustration here it seems.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm actually genuinely curious how much DDJ payed attention in history class throughout his school years.

Like I was gonna make a serious response about centuries of inequality and gender expectations in society, at least to answer his point about marrying for money/power and not so much love.

But as others have said, this thread got stupid real quick, and now I feel like words would just fade into the ether.

Screw this, I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 2, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> I'm actually genuinely curious how much DDJ payed attention in history class throughout his school years.
> 
> Like I was gonna make a serious response about centuries of inequality and gender expectations in society, at least to answer his point about marrying for money/power and not so much love.
> 
> ...


Once red pill energy enters the chat it's hopeless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> You don't always have to compliment a physical trait. Compliment someones positive personality traits or work. And you can compliment both genders, it doesn't have to be sexual.
> 
> It's good to compliment people as long as it isn't excessive or forced. It helps build friends and makes people more keen to help you. Receiving a compliment (non-sexual) makes people feel good about themselves and they will want to be around you as a result. Great way of winning allies in the work place, building relationships which will be handy when you need people to work with you on some project or if you want to get promoted etc.
> 
> ...


Weird*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 2, 2021)

When you doubt DDJ is a troll and you read this bait...

"Y id3A th4T womAn attract to mAn with w3AlTh p3r$i$t? Y id3A not ben uncr3dited, bi now?"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Apr 3, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Tons of women like getting attention but still want to be in control of the dynamic.
> 
> They're threading that needle where they like the attention but only so long as they're in an empowered dynamic with that attention. You want to be able to control and steer the social situation.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 3, 2021)

It's a good post you're just high and drunk and tired

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dergeist (Apr 3, 2021)

When you're not simping.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Everyone likes to be complimented


no


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2021)

Natty said:


> "Your hair looks nice" "I like your shirt" just basic shit, it's nice and I don't mind those compliments.


for a second there, i thought you said someone said they liked your  too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 3, 2021)

Jim said:


> for a second there, i thought you said someone said they liked your  too



A perfect example of a compliment you don't want to get.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 3, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's a good post you're just high and drunk and tired


You have no idea how funny that is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Apr 3, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's a good post you're just high and drunk and tired


I want my tombstone to say
"He was a good guy if you were high and drunk and tired".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Natty (Apr 3, 2021)

Jim said:


> for a second there, i thought you said someone said they liked your  too

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 3, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


> When the man is rich

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2021)

So OP sucks at flirting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 3, 2021)

^ This

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gitagon (Apr 3, 2021)

How old are you to even ask this? Are you like 10 or something. You sure you're old enough to be on the internet?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 3, 2021)

Gitagon said:


> How old are you to even ask this? Are you like 10 or something. You sure you're old enough to be on the internet?


I think he is like 33

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Apr 4, 2021)

You are scum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> This is the critical difference between men and women. Women love what you can do for them. Men love things and people for their own sakes. Never forget the golden rule of the Bro Code - when things get dicey, the women will disappear, but your hobbies and your brothers have your back. Take good care of your health, mental and physical, and watch for the glitter of daggers in the darkness.



Is it not possible that platonic friendships can be as fleeting as are romantic relationships?


----------



## pfft (Apr 7, 2021)

You’re gonna ask nf this question? These people don’t even date irl.

for real legit answer 

if you’re an even remotely attractive woman you don’t need to seek out attention, you get that by merely existing.

women may enjoy it more than usual is if they got some insecurity issue or need a pick me up but generally I don’t believe it’s purposely sought out unless there’s some weird twist of the scenario at play.

Js no woman appreciates a compliment from a guy if she hears the same shit every time 

as for you ddj ; just be civil and polite. That’s the best advice

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2021)

Gitagon said:


> How old are you to even ask this? Are you like 10 or something. You sure you're old enough to be on the internet?



I am 33; why are you asking about my age?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 9, 2021)

Wow! When did he get so ripped???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> Wow! When did he get so ripped???


Those rings are heavy af sonic lifts regularly

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 9, 2021)

serious answer. someone already answered
depend on place/occasion, if you are in the streets/public places and yelling "wow you are thick lady" then obviously most of the time thy wont appreciate it.

there are places and occasion to compliment people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

wibisana said:


> serious answer. someone already answered
> depend on place/occasion, if you are in the streets/public places and yelling "wow you are thick lady" then obviously most of the time thy wont appreciate it.
> 
> there are places and occasion to compliment people


Telling a woman she is thicc isn’t polite flirtation in any setting. You have to have more finesse than that. He’s 33 goddamn it not 12 

man I can see ddj telling a girl that statement “wow you are thick lady” 
 because you set him up like that...  

Not even a compliment either  maybe if it were some highschool shit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 9, 2021)

pfft said:


> Telling a woman she is thicc isn’t polite flirtation in any setting. You have to have more finesse than that. He’s 33 goddamn it not 12
> 
> man I can see ddj telling a girl that statement “wow you are thick lady”
> because you set him up like that...
> ...



He wouldn't say that. He'd say 
"wow, you are, thick, lady”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ 

whatever you do and I was serious about just being polite and decent overall 

but fr don’t do this


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

pfft said:


> @DemonDragonJ
> 
> whatever you do and I was serious about just being polite and decent overall
> 
> but fr don’t do this


Lol them responses

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Apr 9, 2021)

a somewhat attractive young woman is probably used to people kissing her ass so there's no point in complimenting her in order to win her favor

 at best you are boring at worst you are creepy or desperate. you might be more interesting if you don't give a shit in a polite way

no mentally healthy woman will take interest in a guy just for a compliment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

Garcher said:


> no mentally healthy woman will take interest in a guy just for a compliment


No mentally healthy person should take advice from this lot.  

ddj you should actually talk to someone you believe is in love. If you can find someone in 2021 that’s in love and married or something

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

_do you believe in magic ? _

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> This is the critical difference between men and women. Women love what you can do for them. Men love things and people for their own sakes. Never forget the golden rule of the Bro Code - when things get dicey, the women will disappear, but your hobbies and your brothers have your back. Take good care of your health, mental and physical, and watch for the glitter of daggers in the darkness.


Your responses are usually sarcasm, so I'm gonna chalk this up to sarcasm as well.



Garcher said:


> a somewhat attractive young woman is probably used to people kissing her ass so there's no point in complimenting her in order to win her favor
> 
> at best you are boring at worst you are creepy or desperate. *you might be more interesting if you don't give a shit in a polite way*
> 
> no mentally healthy woman will take interest in a guy just for a compliment


Almost had my agree until the bolded part.  Compliments on physical appearance should be a no-go as your first thing said to a woman.  
Examples of compliment ice-breakers:
Be handsome, if you can't be handsome, be confident and WELL DRESSED (that includes hygiene), no one wants some @UtahCrip lookin' dude with an XXXL white tee and baggy jeans half way down his legs hitting on her   or at least that's how I imagine him based on his avatar 

*Spoiler*: _Examples of acceptable outfits_ 




If you're a big ole nerd and don't want to hide it:

If you're at a fancy place:


If you're in a casual environment and have a good build:


Ya know what, just peruse this site to get fashion tips: 





*Spoiler*: _Examples of what you SHOULD NOT wear_ 




Dumbass t-shirts


ANything with anime on it:


Lewd shirts (I won't post any but you know what I mean)

Ill fitting clothes (top row):

This guy's fashion transformation is a good model for guys interested.



"Your [article of clothing] is interesting/unique/exquisite/etc, you must have good taste." or something like that, don't compliment someone's physical appearance, comment on something they had control over, like their outfit, their shoes, their hair style or color (if dyed), their drink.  That speaks to their judgement and you liking their judgement.
If you're at a place like, oh, I don't know, an anime convention, comment on something they bought, or something they're looking at or their costume's craftmanship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

Now that I'm fat all my clothes are ill fitting, I cant even fit into my favourite Mihawk T shirt anymore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why does the idea that women are attracted to men with wealth persist? Why has that idea not been discredited, by now?


Cause it's true, the majority are.
Money is security, and babies are expensive.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 9, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Almost had my agree until the bolded part.


yeah that last part wasn't really about generally making compliments anymore and more something in the sense of "don't be too impressed by a very attractive woman"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> Cause it's true, the majority are.
> Money is security, and babies are expensive.


First date gets you pregnant confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 9, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Be handsome, if you can't be handsome, be confident and WELL DRESSED (that includes hygiene), no one wants some @UtahCrip lookin' dude with an XXXL white tee and baggy jeans half way down his legs hitting on her  or at least that's how I imagine him based on his avatar


dont be name checcing me with this bullshit. your man getting plenty thots regardless of what im wearing. 

also i keep the pants baggy to hide the tool. gonna feel like a real asshole if you get arrested cause the police can see the outline of your tool in your skinny jeans.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Natty (Apr 9, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> dont be name checcing me with this bullshit. your man getting plenty thots regardless of what im wearing.
> 
> also i keep the pants baggy to hide the tool. gonna feel like a real asshole if you get arrested cause the police can see the outline of your tool in your skinny jeans.



just say it's your penis. ez

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2021)

Natty said:


> just say it's your penis. ez


lol, but what if he has multiple tools!


----------



## Natty (Apr 9, 2021)

Jim said:


> lol, but what if he has multiple tools!



penis*es*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

R


aiyanah said:


> Cause it's true, the majority are.
> Money is security, and babies are expensive.


Gone are the days when a woman looked at her lover and expected him to throw spears, care for the family dinosaur,  build fires and shelter all while making sweet sweet love all night... now it depends on if you can fly first class and have all your teeth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> dont be name checcing me with this bullshit. your man getting plenty thots regardless of what im wearing.
> 
> also i keep the pants baggy to hide the tool. gonna feel like a real asshole if you get arrested cause the police can see the outline of your tool in your skinny jeans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2021)

pfft said:


> Gone are the days when a woman looked at her lover and expected him to throw spears, care for the family dinosaur, build fires and shelter all while making sweet sweet love all night... now it depends on if you can fly first class and have all your teeth


whoops, maybe that's what i did wrong
j/k


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

he got molested!!!  


Jim said:


> whoops, maybe that's what i did wrong
> j/k


It’s ok I can teach you how to feed your pet dinosaur

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2021)

pfft said:


> he got molested!!!
> 
> It’s ok I can teach you how to feed your pet dinosaur


No homo

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2021)

Found another gem. Solid advice for ddj in his future endeavors

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2021)

@Jim don't you disagree with me! You think it was full homo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2021)

I got one compliment on my shirt today. 
But also got pariah treatment going on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke (Apr 10, 2021)

It's pretty easy to remember. If the person is attractive, then their actions are attractive. If the person is not attractive....I'm sure you see where I'm going with this.

Love the ava btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> Cause it's true, the majority are.
> Money is security, and babies are expensive.



That is presuming that all women wish to have children, and I have met a number of women who do not wish to have children.



Smoke said:


> It's pretty easy to remember. If the person is attractive, then their actions are attractive. If the person is not attractive....I'm sure you see where I'm going with this.



That is very good advice, indeed.



Smoke said:


> Love the ava btw



Whose avatar to you love?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke (Apr 11, 2021)

Yours.

I've rocked several Metallica sets, while on these forums. Which have included a black&white KillEmAll set, a RTL set, and a Death Magnetic set. 

This is the only one I could find
*Spoiler*: __ 










​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Yours.
> 
> I've rocked several Metallica sets, while on these forums. Which have included a black&white KillEmAll set, a RTL set, and a Death Magnetic set.
> 
> ...



I am glad that you like my user set; I change it, on occasion, and it usually is very easy to simply pick a song of which I am fond and use that as my set.


----------

